# Opinion refurbished nova lathes



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm looking real hard at the Nova 1624-44 lathe. Nova USA sales them "factory recondition" for $899 opposed to $1399. Does anybody have input on these lathes? $900 sounds real good and it still comes with same warranty as a brand new does. I was just looking for input.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have read that people were generally happy with the refurbished NOVA machines.

The only nuance is that you have to pay shipping, so factor this into your budget.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

here is a review I wrote on my refurbed lathe from nova... hope this helps some I have a few scruples with it. On the upside it will and has handled anything I have thrown at it if the speed is kept on low. It has a low speed of 214 which is awesome if you like doing larger pieces as I do. It is not variable speed and though it really didnt bother me at first I am starting to see the advantages more and more. The pulley system only takes 10 seconds or so to change but it can be a bit of a pain if you do it more than a few times during the course of a piece. The main issues I have had with the construction ( and this may be because of the size of the pieces I do) but nuts and bolts can vibrate out of tight not often but it has happened. This is especially true of the tailstock clamp bar and the bar that clamps the banjo... to solve this I finally just put some plumbers tape to get them in securely. My main scruple though is that the spindle did not fit the inserts for the chuck. I turned on a wobbly lathe until John lucas was able to fix the spindle to fit the inserts. I know this has not been the case with many who have owned the lathe but it was for me. SO on the upside I will say that for the money unless you find some insane deal on craigslist there is absolutely no lathe in the price range that can do what the nova can do- 16 inch swing 1.5 hp low range and super high range. Ive put this thing through its paces to be sure. have turned a piece that was the complete max of what it could handle- 16 inches around and 24 inches long- made 3 bowls out of that one piece- and slightly out of round and the lathe did just fine. on a lower speed and once it was round did fine on the 400 rpm setting. All in all its a hell of a lathe took a little tweaking but it is an absolute work horse when it comes down to it.


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Well I'm turning on a monotube now. So anything will be an upgrade. And I agree with nothing else comparing in the price range. That's the main reason it caught my eye. It's gonna be a few weeks before I pull the trigger.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I haven’t heard of a problem with the spindle before but anything can happen. The locking levers on mine were the same as bonds; I’ve never done anything permanent. So far no problem with loose bolts.

Like many, do check the set screws in the pulleys to start with.

Bond, what was the fix for the spindle? Just curious.

Waterboy, if you the are the same from the Barter forum my shop is sorta back to normal. At least enough to get in without tripping and breaking an arm or leg. Any weekend is fine with me and you can play on my 1624 to see how you like it. Look forward to meeting you in person.


----------



## Lanny0134 (Apr 21, 2012)

I bought a supernova chuck reconditioned about a year ago and haven't found anything different than new.


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

NCPaladin said:


> I haven&#146;t heard of a problem with the spindle before but anything can happen. The locking levers on mine were the same as bonds; I&#146;ve never done anything permanent. So far no problem with loose bolts.
> 
> Like many, do check the set screws in the pulleys to start with.
> 
> ...


Man that would be great. I didn't know you were over here. I'm definantly gonna have to come over and check it out


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

NCPaladin said:


> I haven’t heard of a problem with the spindle before but anything can happen. The locking levers on mine were the same as bonds; I’ve never done anything permanent. So far no problem with loose bolts.
> 
> Like many, do check the set screws in the pulleys to start with.
> 
> ...


i wanna come too


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought the Nova 1624-44 in the Woodcraft sale -- same price as the Novatek refurb price but no shipping charge (but I did pay sales tax, of course).

I love it.


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> I bought the Nova 1624-44 in the Woodcraft sale -- same price as the Novatek refurb price but no shipping charge (but I did pay sales tax, of course).
> 
> I love it.


Yea I'm aware of the sale but don't have the money right now. I hate it.


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> i wanna come too


Where are you located Rob?


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> i wanna come too


Come on :yes:
Looks like a little bit of a drive but I'll have coffee made to get you awake if needed.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

I looked into buying the refurbished Nova but found that the shipping cost was prohibitive. I could buy one at Woodcraft on sale cheaper than getting the refurbished one shipped.The closest WC store was 75 miles away but it was worth the drive. I don't think I need to tell ya which one I bought.:thumbsup:


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

taking a 60 degree file and running it along the grooves on low speed then taking a file and rubbing down the collet at the base of the spindle so the insert would fit on the shoulder fixed everything john lucas saved the day. I had an idea of what was wrong but didnt have the cahones to fix it hahaha too afraid Id mess it up even more


----------



## Waterboy12 (Nov 4, 2012)

Well I got the shipping quote and for $330 to ahip it, I'll drive an hour to wood craft and buy a new one. I guess I'll be waiting on another sale....


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

dont get me wrong though.... Id still recommend the lathe all day and twice on sundays... their customer service is awesome as well but the problem I was having was not easy to diagnose over the phone without taking a look


----------

